# Cold water carp



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Anybody stickin' anything around MN or NoDak with this cold weather we're having? I'm thinking I should bust out the bowfishing set up one more time... They're going nuts in the shallows in a lake I went duck hunting on the other day.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I never heard of shooting carp in the cold. I might have to go look at my hotspot in ND this weekend.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'd take a look. This one lake I shoot from shore on for carp and duck hunt on was just packed with them Sunday.... I think next time the bow might be coming with me.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Bowfishing stops November 30 in ND. :eyeroll:


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

could you spear them?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't get why the DNR and G&F sets a season on carp. Honestly if they wanted them gone, don't you think maybe they'd let the season run 24/7 365 days a year???


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have wondered that same question. MN has really dropped the ball on hunting and fishing regulations I think. I believe they shoudl rewrite everything and start over.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

No kidding...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I can name so many things that they should change, and not just to benefit the hunters and the fisherman but wildlife in general.


----------

